# Reportan en redes ‘caída’ masiva del servicio de Infinitum



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

So as I write this it appears that Telmex is having a nationwide outage. Of course if you can read this you are probably not using Telmex as your ISP. I do use Telmex but also happen to have a VPN on another router. That router wasn't working for me either until I hard-coded the IP address into the VPN client info (as opposed to the URL).

It appears that a Telmex DNS server has taken a nose-dive. I've not tried it today - but I believe google provides two (free) DNS servers. Maybe you want to save off their IP addresses for a situation like now. I think it might take 10-12 hours for a DNS server to rebuild itself - but I am on thin ice there.

Edit " Google Public DNS operates recursive name servers for public use at the two following IP addresses: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 for IPv4 service, as well as 2001:4860:4860::8888 and 2001:4860:4860::8844, for IPv6 access."


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks like the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I use Telmex and haven't had any problems at all today.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Maybe for about a half hour around 4:00 pm or so, but I live in small insignificant town and service outages happen often enough, sometimes for several hours, even days, that such a short duration isn't worth mentioning.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

lat19n said:


> Edit " Google Public DNS operates recursive name servers for public use at the two following IP addresses: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 for IPv4 service, as well as 2001:4860:4860::8888 and 2001:4860:4860::8844, for IPv6 access."


I would take it a step further and have people check out DNSJumper. The utility will run a check and recommend the fastest DNS for them. I was using Google, but after running DNS Jumper I switch to Open DNS as this was faster. ISP DNS here have not been reliable.


----------

